# Estação Meteorológica na Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes em Portimão



## deme (3 Mai 2009 às 11:31)

Está a funcionar desde à algum tempo uma estação meteorológica na Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes(ESMTG) de Portimão. O site é www.esmtg.pt e o link é "Meteorologia na Escola".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

deme disse:


> Está a funcionar desde à algum tempo uma estação meteorológica na Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes(ESMTG) de Portimão. O site é www.esmtg.pt e o link é "Meteorologia na Escola".



O link aparenta estar quebrado.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 14:33)

deme disse:


> Está a funcionar desde à algum tempo uma estação meteorológica na Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes(ESMTG) de Portimão. O site é www.esmtg.pt e o link é "Meteorologia na Escola".



Está aqui o link daniel:
http://quantific.dyndns.org/escolas/esmtg/


Estive a dar uma vista de olhos ao histórico, e pelo que percebi os dados postos on-line são os horários.
Há algum alguma forma de termos acesso aos extremos diários (temperatura máxima e mínima do dia) ?

Mais uma estação no Algarve. Muito bom


----------



## tacapica (3 Mai 2012 às 15:21)

O link directo para esta estação parece ser:

http://194.65.225.54/meteorologia/default.aspx


----------

